# ID please



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)

Thank U


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Ralf said:


> Thank U


The picture is a little blurry, but it looks like a mac to me. Mine looks very similar.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, its an adult mac. Purple flank, black band at the tail.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Spilo..the black band is away from the edge. Mac's band is at the edge. Also no red eyes for the spilo.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Hard to tell from the pic. I think you maybe getting a shadow on the end of the tail. Looks to me the band goes to end, looks like a mac.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

s maulutus


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I want to say mac as well.

Trystan


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

fuzzy photo any better ones?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

S. spilopleura if the tail stays like that


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

The pic was taken while the tail appears to be in motion and i think thats just a ghost trail not part of the actual tail, but its not my fish so...does the band go all the way Ralf????

-Josh

plus the fish behinds tail band appears to reach the end


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

s.mac dude


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah its an adult Serrasalmus Maculatus.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> Yeah its an adult Serrasalmus Maculatus.


Adult Macs have red eyes like mine. His fish has clear eyes and clear tail edge.


----------



## psycho (Mar 14, 2005)

heey people

the fish is mine and the back off the tail is black

i bought it thinking it was a ternetzi so the gy told me but now it hase atacked my other red bellyd piranha so im trying to return it to the suplyer

thx people


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

wow


----------

